# Anyone buying a Nintendo WiiU?



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Later this month Nintendo will be (hopefully) announcing the price and launch date for their new console at a conference in New York. November or December seem most likely with a price expected in the $200-$300 range.

I would really like them to announce a few more games. ZombiU and Nintendo Land have really piqued my interest. Mario and Pikmin 3 look cool too. Im also very curious about the secret game Retro has been working on.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm going to wait for the price to lower


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm perfectly happy with the original Wii. The Wii Fit U looks...um...really silly. So instead of buying the Wii U I'll be headed for PS3 or XBox (likely the latter as you know!). For me it boils down to the games. Even though it's finally taking on an AC title.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Probably, but then again, I'm sort of a chump. None of the original games thus revealed really excite me.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Probably will be getting it for the core Nintendo games. Mario and Zelda. Maybe a Harvest Moon or Animal crossing.

Bit of a Nintendo fan boy


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

No way, I didn't buy the Wii until a couple of years ago, and I don't really use it except for Tiger Woods PGA golf. Hell I bought more gamecube games than I did Wii games. If anything I'll buy the next Xbox system before I buy the this thing.


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

Most likely not going to buy it; I mean I didn't buy the Wii until 3-4 years later after it launched.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Depends on the games it launches with.

Even still, I'll end up with one anyway. It's only a matter of when.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm going to add that I never buy hardware right at launch, just because I consider it a waste. Technology typically launches with bugs and technical flaws. I'd rather just wait a couple of years.


I found a technical flaw with the XBox.  You know how you can just touch the big silver button and it turns on? My Golden can turn it on and open the disc drive with a wag of her tail. It's quite vulnerable in this house!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe not, not really into games anymore. The only game I'm looking forward to play is black ops 2 zombies!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The 3ds taught me to never buy consoles release day. I wouldn't do it anyway for the Wii U but I'll wait a year or so before I get it when more decent games come out.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats true, for a Nintendo handheld everyone knows the later versions will be better. But I think their consoles have been fairly consistent though. No major changes to the N64, Gamecube or Wii really besides different colors or bundled games. From what I recall at least. 

Then again this system is a fairly large step for them. Might be more room for error if its rushed (it does seem rushed).


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

whats so special about the wii u? 

(yeah that's how I feel about it)


----------



## cricklewood (Jun 9, 2012)

I may get it in the future to acquire some retro games from the Virtual Console.


----------



## Lose (Aug 29, 2012)

Me me me, once it gets more games that is.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

probably not! It looks kinda weird and I don't like too many of the Nintendo games other than Super Smash Bros

I'll be looking forward to the next Xbox


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

I will eventually as I've grown quite tired of my PS3 and was mostly disappointed with the titles this gen for it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll also add something else that I think that is important, not just about Nintendo, but about the future of consoles in general. To me, this was easily the most disappointing console generation that I've ever experienced. I remember back when these consoles were being hyped to oblivion. There was constant talk about how things would change, improve, and how powerful these systems were going to be. 

Then all of the consoles were released and all I heard was negativity. Negativity about how the Xbox 360 breaks down a lot, how the PS3 was far too expensive with no games to justify it, and how the Wii had nothing aside from first party Nintendo games to play, and even those were rare sometimes. 

6 years later, I see nothing special about any of the current consoles. Sure, Nintendo had a good idea with the motion control, but they were the only ones who usually utilized it effectively, and even then I never felt like having it actually made their games better. 

Perhaps I've just grown too pessimistic, but I seriously can't make myself care about the next generation of gaming. Fanboys always go on about how the next Xbox and Playstation will deliver face melting graphics and high power that will destroy the Wii U. All I have to say to that is, so what? A lot of gaming studios have been shut down this generation because games have become too costly to develop for. That's why we get Call of Duty clones year after year because it's safe. If next gen is truly going to be a power race, then it's just going to get worse, and as a result, the quality of the games are going to go down even further than they have this gen. 

So sorry about this rant, but I see absolutely nothing worth getting hyped about over the Wii U, aside from a few games, and I guarantee when Microsoft and Sony unveil their next gen hardware, I'm going to feel the exact same way. It's not about the hardware and graphics for me. It's the quality of the games.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

what will it do different?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm definitely game oriented too. I'll list the games I feel are worthwhile and look for the console that supports them. Hence Wii + XBox.  

That said...I totally need a better TV. -_- Some of the AC2 puzzles actually seem to require good vision!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

seafolly said:


> I'm definitely game oriented too. I'll list the games I feel are worthwhile and look for the console that supports them. Hence Wii + XBox.
> 
> That said...I totally need a better TV. -_- Some of the AC2 puzzles actually seem to require good vision!


You should try playing Mass Effect. I tried the demo for Mass Effect 3 on PS3 and the text was practically microscopic. Other games I've played, the lighting actually made the text unreadable.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyways, despite my negative rant, I am actually curious to see how the Wii U is going to play out and how the other next gen systems will compare. I've heard so many different things about the system that right now it's totally impossible to tell if it truly is a more powerful system or if it is just on par with what we have now. The only thing we can do is wait for it to come out. 

I only complained as much as I did because a lot of developers and gamers just aren't getting that hardware alone isn't responsible for making games great. You need good ideas. I see a lot of potential for Nintendo with their next system, but it's always about how it compares to the competition. If the rumours I've heard are true, then there isn't going to be a big enough difference between the 3 systems to justify Nintendo getting left out on a lot of games again like they did with the Wii.

I've been a Nintendo fan since I was 3 years old and I've become accustomed to their strategy. I think they know what they're doing. They just need to communicate it better because so far, they haven't been doing a good job.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

if i ever consider buying this console it'll be used, for the simple fact that i''l only own uno game: the new Super Smash Bros Whatever


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like it has some cool features and all...but i'm not into childrens games, and that seems to be what Nintendo is all about. Haven't owned a Nintendo since the NES and don't plan too.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No, the tablet controller dosen't really appeal to me. I currently have a 360 and I am going to wait until to see how the PS4 and Xbox 720 are. Then I would decide on a new console. I might even choose To get a gaming pc. My gaming preferences change much I don't know what console I will get. Right now I am thinking of the 720.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a strong possibility for me nowadays. Microsoft is falling off and I don't like what they're doing in the gaming scene. I feel like Sony & Nintendo will appease my preferences more than Microsoft next gen. 

I don't know what microsoft is planning but from what I've witnessed, it won't impress me. Nintendo and Sony are paying attention to the most important part of a console, THE EXCLUSIVES....microsoft on the other hand is getting far too comfortable with Halo & Gears. MS continues to let their exclusives diminish and I'm bored of Gears and I'm sick of MS's greedy marketing tactics.

The Wii U seems to be focusing on the type of gaming I'm growing back in to...casual fun...all these competitive multiplayer games are making me sick. I'm just too competitive to go lightly in an competitive atmosphere.


Looking at the games each company has been pumping out the last couple of years, it looks like I'm looking more towards to PS4 and Wii U...lol @ xbox....I bet money xbox won't do well at launch. lol @ kinect 2 and lol @ gears of war and lolololol @ microsoft and their greedy online service and lolololololol @ xbox exclusives and lolololololololololololololol @ me for hating my current gaming experience and lollololololololololololololololololololol @ you for reading this


----------



## Bluefont (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmm...the only reasons I will get a wii u.....

1.A good pokemon game comes out for it (Hopefully a non-battle simulator game and a "open-world game like Pokemon XD)

2.Super Smah Bros


----------



## HuhwhosAnthony (Aug 19, 2012)

I grew up with Nintendo, and missed out on some good games for the Wii so hell yea im getting the Wii U, I just hope it gets a lot more great games because there wasn't a lot on the Wii....


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Then all of the consoles were released and all I heard was negativity. Negativity about how the Xbox 360 breaks down a lot, how the PS3 was far too expensive with no games to justify it, and how the Wii had nothing aside from first party Nintendo games to play, and even those were rare sometimes.
> 
> If next gen is truly going to be a power race, then it's just going to get worse, and as a result, the quality of the games are going to go down even further than they have this gen.
> 
> It's not about the hardware and graphics for me. It's the quality of the games.


Well said. I think you are right to be a little pessimistic about it.. shoot I had to go through like 3-4 xbox 360's because the d*amn things kept getting the red ring.

But there are some good, if not great games on 360. I never cared for any of MS exclusives besides Alan Wake anyway. Its just for my 3rd party fix. For first party games the Wii delivered so Im ok going between the two systems.

I agree that focusing so much on the graphics is a bad idea. I mean better graphics would be nice but what difference would it make if it still plays like crap and is so buggy nobody bothers to buy it for the first few weeks until it gets patched? Rockstar and Bethesda are getting worse about this.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I only complained as much as I did because a lot of developers and gamers just aren't getting that hardware alone isn't responsible for making games great. You need good ideas.
> 
> I've been a Nintendo fan since I was 3 years old and I've become accustomed to their strategy. I think they know what they're doing. They just need to communicate it better because so far, they haven't been doing a good job.


There were some on the Wii that were still great despite the graphical limitations and endless shovelware. Thats what gets me excited for their new system. They tend to make well designed lighthearted games. Sometimes its refreshing to step away from the shooters and sneaky stabby stabby stuff once in awhile.

Even though it may do them good to start to mix things up a little more.

They really have been a little TOO quiet on their plans but they do tend to do things differently. Theyve been making videogames for over 30 years so Im hoping that they have some idea of what theyre doing lol. We shall see.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Well damn, I just went from being neutral to being super excited for the system. The reason? Bayonetta 2!

Still not buying the system right away though :3


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Not instantly but I'll probably end up getting it eventually. There isn't much I am interested in aside from some Nintendo titles and the new Monolith Soft game.

But I owned all Nintendo consoles from the SNES onwards and most handhelds so .....


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

No. It's too gimmicky. It's not new, it's just playing off of stuff that's already around and adding a few frills. I might poke it with a stick when I'm in the mall during the holiday season, but that's about it LOL 

I like console games now for goofing around. Otherwise it's PC all the way.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Not really thrilled about the new stuff that's been announced today. Mostly, the price range bothers me. It ain't cheap, and doesn't exactly have a lot of internal memory.

Right now, the only exclusive that excites me is Rayman, but I'm not buying a Wii U just for one platform game. Zombi U and Tank!Tank!Tank! are on my radar too, but I dunno...


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah im not crazy about the price either. It is nice you can use flash drives or external memory if you dont want the more expensive version. And also, it does have a decent amount of launch titles even if many are 'old' 3rd party games. Once the price drops a little or they start to announce some big shiny new exclusives then I think more will get excited.


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

Sigh... Probably. I dunno. I'm kind of excited and I like new and shiny things. The price isn't that big of a deal. I actually think it's pretty cheap for a launch console.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, the price isn't too bad but it could be cheaper.

I don't think I'm going to bother until something comes out that really tempts me, or maybe if I split it with my sister. I'm also a bit put off by the controller, even though I know literally nothing about it.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

To everyone who is turned off by the tablet controller, did you know they are releasing a normal one as well? Very similar to the xbox gamepad (which isnt a bad thing).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

burrito said:


> To everyone who is turned off by the tablet controller, did you know they are releasing a normal one as well? Very similar to the xbox gamepad (which isnt a bad thing).


Haha, I remember back when I first saw that controller, I kind of laughed. Only because of the irony that everyone claims that Sony and Microsoft copy Nintendo, and now Nintendo is ripping off the Xbox controller. Not that I really believe that or care, but just that it's funny.

But that's any industry really. Anybody who has a good idea is going to get copied by everyone else eventually.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah it is ironic. But I cant really complain, Im a fan of the 360 controller besides the clunky d-pad on older versions.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

burrito said:


> Yeah it is ironic. But I cant really complain, Im a fan of the 360 controller besides the clunky d-pad on older versions.


Though I get more use out of my PS3 than my Xbox 360, one thing that I vastly prefer about the 360 is the controller. So I'm glad Nintendo used that as the model instead of the dual-shock.

The question now is, just how necessary is the pro controller? Let's say I pick up Mass Effect 3 for the Wii U...will playing it with the tablet be a handicap? Because if I have to buy a pro controller to play the best games, the Wii U is becoming incredibly pricey for me.

$350 for the system

$120 for games (I refuse to buy a system with just one game, and Nintendo Land doesn't count, ugh)

$50 for that pro controller.

With taxes and all, I'm looking at around $600. Oof.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

After seeing the launch event, I think I'll pass at least until a much later date. I don't see any reason to move on it until a new addition to the main Mario or Zelda canon makes an appearance.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm tempted to buy one because I love buying new systems, but I would just get the $299 model because I could care less about Nintendo Land. Only launch window games I'm interested in are : LEGO City Undercover, Rayman Legends, and ZombiU, but none of those are system sellers IMO. If Bayonetta 2 was launch window, I might be more eager to get a WiiU. 

What worries me the most is that the WiiU will be quickly outdated once the PS3 and next Xbox come out. Nintendo's first party games have been turning into crap, so the system may not even be worthwhile for Nintendo exclusives.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Probably not. Nintendo for the kids.
Plus it will probably have the same power as current gen.

I'll get back to nintendo when they stop making all the kids games & get some amazing graphics. PS4 is where it's at.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

nintendo is disappointing, got the 3ds, not good, ps vita much better


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think for me it's going to be a long time before I consider buying any next gen systems. I'm at least going to wait until the other consoles are released and see what games are being produced before I spend anymore money. But I definitely want to play Pikmin 3 most of all.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Nintendo have been slowly killing my love of my favourite franchises of theirs, so I'm not expecting anything particularly great from the Wii U. I'm not even anticipating a new Zelda, which is just bizarre for me.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nintendo fanboy for life, but I'll most likely get it when it's near the end of its cycle and it's farrrr cheaper just like I did with the Wii :b. I simply can't miss out on Zelda/Mario/Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Thinking about it..hoping for more then just zelda and mario...didnt even buy skyward sword cause i didnt care for twilight princess


----------



## Ultima (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn straight I'm buying it. **** these tired *** consoles lol.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

eh a lot of nintendo games kind of lost my interests...

they make new ones, i wish they kept with old stories and stuff...

like zelda, mario, paper mario, mario party, yoshi, kirby, sonic, metroid prime, and animal crossing are all games i liked...but they rarely make them now, and the new games dont have anything interesting.

the only reason i might buy it is to get the next super smash bros...

by far, my favorite nintendo game next to zelda, metroid, paper mario, and kirby


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Umm, they make those games all the time. A new Paper Mario game is literally coming out tomorrow. Granted Other M wasn't necessarily Metroid Prime, but they still made it, and there has been talk about new Metroid games for the Wii U.


With the exception of Metroid Prime, I'd be shocked if any of those franchises don't wind up on the Wii U. I only hope that Nintendo is working on a proper 3D Mario platform game. New Super Mario Bros. U doesn't thrill me. For my money, Rayman Legends is the sidescroller of choice on the Wii U.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> $350 for the system
> 
> $120 for games (I refuse to buy a system with just one game, and Nintendo Land doesn't count, ugh)
> 
> ...


Exactly. Why would I pay that much money for 2008 level graphics when there's so many good games for the ps3 and xbox that I can pick up for $10-$20 used.


----------



## Ultima (Jul 12, 2011)

arnie said:


> Exactly. Why would I pay that much money for 2008 level graphics when there's so many good games for the ps3 and xbox that I can pick up for $10-$20 used.


You have got to be trolling or know next to nothing about the Wii U lol. 2008 level graphics? lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ultima said:


> You have got to be trolling or know next to nothing about the Wii U lol. 2008 level graphics? lol


It's only slightly more powerful than the current generation of consoles (ps3 and xbox) and those were released in 2006-ish.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

arnie said:


> Exactly. Why would I pay that much money for 2008 level graphics when there's so many good games for the ps3 and xbox that I can pick up for $10-$20 used.


There are a couple of reasons I can think of that someone might want the Wii U.

1) They like Nintendo franchises.

2) The Wii/Xbox 360/PS3 generation has been a long, long generation. A lot of people, like me, are eager for something new and different. And with the novelty of the funky new controller, the Wii U has the potential to be, if nothing else, different.

If one has no particular affection for Mario and/or Zelda, and is pretty content with the older systems at this point, I can see how the Wii U would present no allure. Right now, my only real problem with the Wii U is the price--though, I'm willing to forgive Nintendo somewhat, because this will be the first console that Nintendo has ever lost money on per system sold.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I've got lots of love for Mario and Zelda. And I tried out a Wii U yesterday in store and I think it looks pretty neat. I didn't expect the graphics to look that good. 

Unfortunately I hopped on the XBox bandwagon so I'll just have to relive my Nintendo memories through the original Wii (if my mother ever lets me have it back : P)


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

Unless you've already got it pre-ordered, I think it's gonna be hard for anyone to get their hands on at retail price. :/ I think Nintendo is planning another 'artificial shortage' like they did when the Wii was first released...:c

I actually went to pre-order one, and the pre-order was sold out everywhere lol.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

I will wait until some more good games get released for it. I am not making the same mistake I did with the Wii.


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)

anyone has played wii u?
review please


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Once the new Xbox and PS4 come out, the Wiiu is going to be outdated just like the Wii. I think I'm waiting for the new Xbox.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I used to game a lot but the last part of my gaming years was on PC. I won a ps3 and tried to get back into the whole console genre and I just wasn't feeling it, I ended up selling it a month later but IMO ps3 had a crap line up of games. I'll consider the wiiu but the games Nintendo makes are almost always cartoony. I wonder what their policy will be with that for their new console.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's going to be interesting when the next Xbox/PS3 arrive and blow the wii u out of the water, (graphically) I probably won't be buying it any time soon unless something comes out that really interests me. PC gaming is where it's at. /PC master race


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

mario11 said:


> anyone has played wii u?
> review please


IGN has a review up.

http://au.ign.com/articles/2012/11/21/wii-u-review


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Umm, they make those games all the time. A new Paper Mario game is literally coming out tomorrow. Granted Other M wasn't necessarily Metroid Prime, but they still made it, and there has been talk about new Metroid games for the Wii U.


its not all for the wii though. its usually for the ds or something. or its just an old version game updated to look good on the wii. animal crossing isnt made new much, its been out for how many years and they only have 3, and the 3rd one could of been better, and the kirby game, that i know, was for the ds.

nothing for the wii though, the ones on the ds dont really interest me. the ones one the wii are interesting

i know a mario party came out, i didnt mean everyone, but thats cool, i didnt know about the paper mario thing


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)

do you think that nintendo will end up like SEGA because of competition? (stop producing console and only games)
Personally I want nintendo to survive. I like their games so much. I will always remember my NES, game boy advance, DS, and my wii


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

mario11 said:


> do you think that nintendo will end up like SEGA because of competition? (stop producing console and only games)


Eventually, yes, but not for a long time, I think. I can foresee an immediate future where they get out of the home console business and focus entirely on their handheld systems, though.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm getting the Wii U, just because I'm getting all consoles.
So far I've seen very little that impresses me (and Nintendo saying it's the strongest launch line-up for any console in history doesn't exactly calm my nerves), but there will be some great titles for it eventually.
I think they will have many of the same problems they had with the Wii like getting the worst version of all the newest games, developers not knowing how/not having resources to actually make games that utilise the hardware and Nintendo games outselling 3rd party by so much that it scares some publishers away.
And I don't think Wii U will have as big an install base as Wii did.

But since Nintendo's first party games alone are enough to warrant buying it and since I'm sure there'll be other great games as well (Professor Layton and Apollo Justice, anyone?) it should be a good enough system.
But I don't expect to be playing/using it as much as I will the next Xbox.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Why would anyone buy a "next gen" system that's worst then the current ones?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I read the last page of replies and I agree with some of them. People will buy the WiiU because its new. the controller is unique and its backward compatible with all the Wii stuff. 

on a side note: I hope people will stop playing the Xbox because of its business practices with xbox live.

edit: oh yeah, Nintendo will not go out of business anytime soon. The Wii outsold ps3 and xbox in sales. only until recently when xbox and ps3 got motion controlled stuff did wii lose its advantage but by then, their cheap price attracted a lot of casual gamers.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

For those on the fence, consider the following: http://www.gamespot.com/features/the-shortcomings-of-the-wii-u-hardware-6400507/?tag=Topslot%3bWiiUHardware%3bShortcomingsOfTheWiiU%3bReadIt


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to. Last console I bought was a gamecube :/


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

You know, I was considering getting one soon. But, to be honest, I would struggle to think of a single game I want that's available for the Wii U at this point. I don't mean this as a knock on the Wii U, because almost all consoles launch with a pretty weak library. Maybe in a few months the Wii U will look more attractive.


----------



## Lonely Robot (Dec 4, 2012)

<deleted>


----------

